# Surge protector that delays power to certain plugs?



## Thresher (Jun 23, 2008)

I am looking for a surge protector or strip outlet that has plug ins that are timed/delayed.

I would love to have 'normal' plugs and one or more delayed plugs which could possibly delay the power 2 minutes before switching on.

Any ideas?


----------



## Artie2 (Jun 24, 2008)

You aren't likely to find anything like this commercially available, but you could build your own fairly easily. It would just require a "time-delay-relay", which are fairly expensive. Here's a link to some surplus ones:

http://www.surplussales.com/Relays/RETimeD-2.html

Scroll down about 3-quarters of the page to find part #W211ACPSOX8 @ $39.

You would need to build an outlet box with a switch. The switch would activate your first couple of outlets and the relay. The relay would activate your "time-delay" outlets. Fairly straightforward, but you would need a bit of electronics/electrical know-how.

Good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## Thresher (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks Artie I will follow up on this and see what can be done.:thumbup:


----------

